# [UBER] Partner Payment Update



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Just Got email from Uber Dallas,TX:

Hi Joe,

The Uber Operations Team has encountered some issues in regards to partner payments. We are working diligently to correct the issue in order to get payments out on time this week. It's still possible that payments could be delayed, our team is doing everything within our power to get these payments out on time.

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience this could cause and you can be assured that we take delayed payments very seriously at Uber. We are working across the company to ensure that this does not happen again.

If you incur any overdraft fees because of the delayed payment, please send a picture of the overdraft receipt and the date. We'll reimburse this amount up to $35.

We really appreciate your partnership and again apologize for this error.

Thanks,


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Shit happens. It probably wouldn't bother us so much if Uber wasn't in the practice of *intentionally* screwing us over


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder if Webster's Inc, have recently changed the meaning of the word "Partners".


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I wonder if Webster's Inc, have recently changed the meaning of the word "Partners".


it was the LBGT community that changed the definition from meaning a cooperative relationship between two or more parties to "that guy I'm f*cking".


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberRey said:


> it was the LBGT community that changed the definition from meaning a cooperative relationship between two or more parties to "that guy "I'm f*cking".


I'll have to try to submit that one in the "urban dictionary".


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberRey said:


> Shit happens. It probably wouldn't bother us so much if Uber wasn't in the practice of *intentionally* screwing us over


since we are fronting a car, A driver, gas, insurance why don't we demand an escrow payment fund for fees. PS we take all the risk they don't partners.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Over two hours since this was posted, and no one has said yet that Uber must not have the cash to pay the drivers?

We're slipping.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Over two hours since this was posted, and no one has said yet that Uber must not have the cash to pay the drivers?
> 
> We're slipping.


Their lawyers are busy with lawsuits right now.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Who got paid today? Did you get the entirety of your payment statement or was part of it delayed?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

got it all


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

still waiting...LOL!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Got all my bank, going to go wilding and do some cans of cheese whiz!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Did not receive. Dallas.


----------



## Helen T. (Mar 27, 2015)

I haven't gotten paid yet.... 
Sorta sad that I had plans for my Uber paycheck. Still driving like I usually do but not happy right now.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

I havent driven in almost 3 weeks...when I do are they gonna take 30 bucks for the phone??


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

JJuber said:


> . We'll reimburse this amount up to $35.


 Cant believe they they screwed up their"partners" pay days- -man,,that just aint right. I know shit happens...but if they weren't so arrogant about everything and were more truthful and helpful ,people would be a little more understanding. Now once again they come off looking bad- -

uber on-


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

yep first 30 after the 20% cut is theirs. get rid of that crap phone


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

lu181 said:


> yep first 30 after the 20% cut is theirs. get rid of that crap phone


Man,,your right I gotta dunp that phone.. To think I gotta pay them 30 bucks this week sucks. What can I do??
I guess Ill start driving again tonight.. I just havent be into it for the last 3 weeks...but now I can use the extra few bucks... paying them 30 is going hurt.. That could be 3 rides??!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Over two hours since this was posted, and no one has said yet that Uber must not have the cash to pay the drivers?
> 
> We're slipping.


POST # 7 /UBER Hammer: Belearnin'
Bison wonders when Your "What I 
learned @SXSW." Blog Entry / Book
Report was going to be available.

????? You DOknow that the last line of
Your Signature is Sliced-in-half horizon- 
tally ???????????????????????????????

Happy UPNF Day.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberRey said:


> it was the LBGT community that changed the definition from meaning a cooperative relationship between two or more parties to "that guy I'm f*cking".


Have you any evidence for this claim?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRey said:


> it was the LBGT community that changed the definition from meaning a cooperative relationship between two or more parties to "that guy I'm f*cking".


POST # 4 /UberRey: Beingatpeace Bison
thanks You
Lord Vader Avatar for helping me to,
once again feel Some Sense of Kinship 
with Texans.

BTW: Happy UPNF Day! Who knew?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Got all. Less than usual as last week I only worked 2 days. But I'm houston. This seems to be an ongoing issue in dallas. 

Luckily I'm not dependent on that paycheck anyway.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

the pay is so pitiful now.... 25 rides to make a hundred bucks.... uber you suck.... put a tip option on the app... have a sitdown with lyft and raise our fares back up.... do something good for the drivers.... quit ****ing them


----------

